# Car. Torano Fortress Carlos Torano Fortress Cannon Cigar Review - Fireplug



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The cigar I'm reviewing is a 4 by 60 ring gauge "fireplug". The wrapper is nice looking, but the const. is a little spotty, I had to correct the bu...

Read the full review here: Car. Torano Fortress Carlos Torano Fortress Cannon Cigar Review - Fireplug


----------

